# ? concerning a piece of music I heard



## Albert Wesker (May 31, 2009)

This video I saw on You Tube has some music that sounds fantastic and I'd like to know the name for the songs and the composer. I like the part at the very beginning but I'm really interested to know the about the music that begins at the 2:00 mark. I'd love to have a recording of that. If someone could give me some info on those two pieces, I'd appreciate it.

Here's the link:






Thanks for your time.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

I couldn't hear it with all the loud noises and obnoxious talking. Hey that sounds like a typical Thanksgiving evening with my family.


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

I often get the feeling that these requsets are more to get us to watch adverts for fast cars than identify any music. 

FC


----------



## Albert Wesker (May 31, 2009)

post-minimalist said:


> I often get the feeling that these requsets are more to get us to watch adverts for fast cars than identify any music.
> 
> FC


----------



## vavaving (Apr 20, 2009)

LISZT: Liebestraum No. 3


----------



## Albert Wesker (May 31, 2009)

vavaving said:


> LISZT: Liebestraum No. 3


Listening to it now. Thank you! 

Are you familiar with the song that's played at 2:00 in the video?

Thanks again for taking the time to lend your expertise.


----------



## vavaving (Apr 20, 2009)

Sounds like the same composer, and somewhat similar to a prelude by Rachmaninov.


----------



## Albert Wesker (May 31, 2009)

vavaving said:


> Sounds like the same composer, and somewhat similar to a prelude by Rachmaninov.


I listened to some samples from a box set of Liszt piano works at Amazon and found it. "Un Sospiro":






Thanks a bunch!


----------

